# sarmentosa por calentura de varòn



## demony

ciao..sto leggendo ''la casa di Bernarda Alba" in spagnolo..e vorrei sapere come si traduce: ''Poncia(entre dientes): *Sarmentosa por calentura de varòn*!'', ho capito che il senso è negativo ma  non ho capito bene cosa significhi..


----------



## Tomby

> Bernarda opina que una vez casada la mujer debe obedecer al hombre, pero antes de casarse no puede mostrar mucho interés por ellos. A las otras mujeres les irrita que imponga su manera de pensar y, a sus espaldas, la llaman "*¡Sarmentosa por calentura de varón!*" porque no tiene un hombre a su lado aunque lo está deseando.


Vedi questo link: #7 di "Acto Primero".


----------



## Angel.Aura

Tombatossals said:


> Vedi questo link: #7 di "Acto Primero".


Sì, il collegamento propone una parafrasi del testo in lingua spagnola:


> A las otras mujeres les irrita que imponga su manera de pensar y, a sus  espaldas , la llaman “¡Sarmentosa por calentura de varón!” porque no  tiene un hombre a su lado aunque lo está deseando.


Però qual è il significato in italiano?
Ammosciata dalla febbre da maschio? Debole e in calore?


----------



## 0scar

Entiendo que significa áspera, no simpática.


----------



## chlapec

Propongo: "scontrosa dalla voglia di maschio" "scontrosa perché vogliosa di maschio"


----------



## Neuromante

Sarmiento:
Vástago de la vid, largo, delgado, flexible y nudoso.


En este contexto (Es decir "Lorca") significa "antipática"

Lo de la falta de hombre es cosa de las demás mujeres, que dicen que su carácter es por ese motivo.  Lorca adoraba usar palabras con el significado _cogido por los pelos_, por eso se usa tanto en los colegios para los comentarios de texto, porque hay que hacer un esfuerzo para saber a qué se refiere.

En este caso, significa sólo que tiene un carácter lleno de nudos y que su físico recuerda a un sarmiento.

Siendo Lorca dudo que haya una palabra para traducirlo al italiano. Ya digo que normalmente se traduce al español, su lenguaje es muy colorido y "del pueblo", aunque el pueblo nunca haya hablado así.


----------



## Tomby

Angel.Aura said:


> Sì, il collegamento propone una parafrasi del testo in lingua spagnola:
> Però qual è il significato in italiano?
> Ammosciata dalla febbre da maschio? Debole e in calore?


In spagnolo attuale, di Spagna, è "_amargada_" però io non so si questa parola si corrispondi "amareggiata" [letteralmente].
Altre parole spagnole sono "_áspera_" o "_antipática_" come ha detto Oscar.
Saluti.
TT.


----------



## demony

si potrebbe tradurre come ''zitella acida''? o è troppo forte come espressione?


----------



## Tomby

demony said:


> Si potrebbe tradurre come ''zitella ácida'' o è troppo forte come espressione?


No existe zitella en español.


----------



## demony

''zitella'' quiere decir ''solterona''..


----------



## Neuromante

No puede traducirse como "zitella", que por otra parte sería más suave como contenido, aunque más brusca como expresión.
No se puede porque el original no hace ninguna alusión a la edad, así que puede referirse perfectamente a una mujer de 25 años, aunque lo dudo.



Tombatossals: No existe en el diccionario de la DRAE, que es otra cosa.


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> Tombatossals: No existe en el diccionario de la DRAE, que es otra cosa.


No existe en el Diccionario de la RAE porque no es palabra española. Cick.


----------



## Neuromante

Tombatossals said:


> No existe en el Diccionario de la RAE porque no es palabra española. Cick.



Me expliqué mal. Lo que quería hacer ver es que el hecho de que no aparezca en el diccionario no implicaría que no exista, hay miles de ejemplos. 
Pero, por supuesto que que zitella no es una palabra española


----------



## honeyheart

Tombatossals said:


> No existe zitella en español.


Pero recordemos que demony busca una traducción del español al italiano.


----------



## Tomby

honeyheart said:


> Pero recordemos que demony busca una traducción del español al italiano.


¡Cierto! Pero yo entendí lo contrario:


> si potrebbe tradurre come ''zitella acida''? o è troppo forte come espressione?


... y me precipité en la respuesta.


----------

